# barspin??



## Ajax (13. März 2004)

ich habe ein problem ich will nen barspin lernen aber  bei mir ist der lenker irgendwie zu lang wie kann ich das was ändern oder so den ich knalle immer mit dem lenker gegens knie!!und das ist shit also dann 
DANKE


----------



## Senator (13. März 2004)

lenker kürzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2004)

wenne kürzen wills, was du auch must,
dann schieb die bremshebel, falls du welöche hast in die lenkerbiegeung,
dann kannse wie gewohn t auch mit gekürtztem lenker bremsen...
will den scheiß barspin auch endlcih lernen, trau mich aber einfach nich den lenker loszulassen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. März 2004)

Ajax schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ein problem ich will nen barspin lernen aber  bei mir ist der lenker irgendwie zu lang wie kann ich das was ändern oder so den ich knalle immer mit dem lenker gegens knie!!und das ist shit also dann
> DANKE



Solange der Lenker nicht gegen den Sattel stösst, ist der Barspin theoretisch möglich.
Lenker kürzen erleichtert die Sache natürlich, du solltest in der Lauft aber auch drauf achten ,das du die Knie zumindest in die Nähe des Sattels zu bekommen, um den Weg fuer den Lenker freizumachen.

Bremshebel in der Biegung würde ich mir erstmal noch überlegen, kürze erstmal so weit es geht, und wenn dann immer noch zu breit, dann geh ans Biegen der Hebel und das Fahren des Hebels in der Biegung.

Da musst du aber davon ausgehen, das du nen recht merklichen Kraft-und Druckpunktverlust im Vergleich zum geraden hast, da die Hebelwirkung negativ beeinflusst wird.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## kater (14. März 2004)

Ich frage mich immer, was Leute mit solchen Threads bezwecken. Wenn du merkst, dass du etwas falsch machst, dann übe doch einfach weiter. Wenn du feststellst, dass du mit den Knien anstösst, dann nimm die Knie weiter nach hinten.


----------

